# Chumming on Pier



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Has anyone used chum on a pier? Choptank with its structure seems like a ideal place to chum... I might be way out off base but wanted to know if anyone else has tried or thought about it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought about it and have made some up myself. (Some old bait from two years ago churnned up in the blender with some menhadden oil frozen in large 1 liter water bottles. Only problem is it is so high up and would take a few times to know where exactly to put it b/c of the tides. But I still have it and may try it this summer and let you know how it went.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sometimes when I catch a lot of menhaden in my castnet at Choptank, I would cut them up in small pieces and throw them into the water to try and attract fish. I don't think that it attracted that much fish, but I think it helped a little.
-Anthony


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Get ahold of catman he did it when we went fishing at the Tank last year at nite,he say's he's had luck most of the time doing it.8(---)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Catman.... where are you?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've done it in the Atlantic, but never at the Choptank. I would think it would draw tons of rays and crabs, although it might work on the stripers.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*When we fish Sea Gull*

I usally have a bag of chum an someone brings mehadden oil. We drop th chum over th side an set up th oil in a 16 oz coke bottle with holes punched in th bottom. Just hang it over th side an it drips into th water.Th tides current an wind all play a part in how succesful chumming will be. 2 weeks ago th chum line was running under an down th pier. Not much help to us but th croakers started biting big time in th chum line down th pier.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Neat... thanks Cdog and flea for the info. I might have to try something at choptank. What do you use for chum? Do you buy it at bait store? 

I think I heard someone use cat food, ones on clearance because they are really old...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I use th store bought menhadden chum although my friend says we should use Clam chum. Haven't used cat food although I heard th carp fishermen have tried their blend with success from th beach.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

If targetting pan fish like croaker go with the clam.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I have talked to Rick from Rick's Marina in Point Lookout about this same subject last year. What he said is that he is willing to provide all chum slick we need if one of us drop by and pick it up from his store...So, if any of you are still interested in creating chum slick while fishing in PLO.....give Rick a call........


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Try putting ground Menhaden in a chumpot for Summer Flounder.It would be a good tatic at Cape Henlopen.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Happy,

I use an old 35 mm film canister that I attach to my main line when fishing for flounder. Run a hole though the top and bottom and slide it on your line. Punch holes in the sides and fill up the canister with cut bait, squid, etc. Worked pretty well the last time I fished the East Coast.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Sandcrab, so you kind of use a live line technique but instead do it with a small chum canister?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Actually I never got around to chumming from the pier but we did have quite a lenghty discussion about chumming last year. Here's the archived link to "using chum devices". www.pierand surf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1519 . Some very creative ideas.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Oh well that didn't work. Just go to search and type in chum.

Catman.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks catman!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Me and a friend did it yrs ago on plo with busted crabs from the wharf and spoiled fish . We were in the right corner we waited for an outgoing tide then start slinging our chum we caught alot of spot blues and rocks during the day and at night we scored on weakes and flounders too. The sweet thing about chumming was that you can see school of bait fish in the chum and blues and rock feeding on them . Most of the fish we caught were thowbacks. Those were the day we would camp out down there for the whole weekend.


----------

